# i got a question, street legal dirtbikes allowed on the beach?



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

with the price of gas being sky high, my 4x4 is too expensive to drive to the beach as often as I'd like. would a dual sport bike be allowed on the beaches in NC? from what i have read, if it's street legal, it's ok, but I wanted to see if anyone had seen it in action.

thanks


----------



## dumdrum (Oct 24, 2010)

You can't on Hatteras Island..no atv or motorcycle...But you can use motorcycle on Ocracoke if it is taged.


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

why the difference? it would be tagged, and street legal.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Not very practicle..*

and not easy to do. I have seen them on the Beach, but to me it looks like a constant battle to stay upright. Not easy to do and sand would get all into your gear.. If its Tagged and Insured there is little they can say.. But as far as it being Fishing Transportation, not praticle.. Still gonna need a Permit.. 

JAM


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

i hear ya. if i can carry a pole and a cooler and chair, i'd be happy, but i am not sure how to even get that on it. just wanted to see if anyone had seen it in action. just in the planning, "think about it" stage for now.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw a Ural sidecar set up on the ramps one year. It did not do well.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

As someone who worked in the motorcycle industry for over 15 years, I'd say it's doeable, but not easy.
The typical bigger dual sports that would be decent for riding 100+ miles there and back would be miserable top heavy beasts in deep sand on the beach.
The one dual sport that I can think of that might be decent on the beach is a Yamaha TW 200 (semi baloon tires), but it would be terrible to do any real miles getting there.
A better option (for saving on gas) would be a compact car and a beach cart.
JMHO


----------

